# Where to buy cat trees?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Curious if there is any good places to buy like 1.5 meterish cat condos in the Dubai area?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

satwa.. there is a street by the satwa bus station that is lined with pet stores. They sell them thier. will try to get specifics for you. But most pet stores I have been too have them. The pet store in lulu's has them, the store in my community mall has them.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Am about to out, will try to find and have a look. Thank you Mr Big.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

wow a cat condo! Is it a serviced condo?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah.. James! Your a funny sort huh...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ACE at FC stocks such items and Carrefour have started stocking a decent range of pet stuff now too.
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ah.. James! Your a funny sort huh...


Hope it has a better management than DG and that you don't stare at them when they go running


----------

